# Sonia Gandhi & Rahul Gandhi Exposed



## rajneesh madhok (Dec 6, 2010)

YouTube        - Rahul Gandhi Exposed 1/3
YouTube        - Rahul Gandhi Exposed 2/3

Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Dec 6, 2010)

Details of Rahul Gandhi
YouTube        - Rahul Gandhi Exposed 3/3
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Dec 6, 2010)

Dear Rajneesh_madhok Ji,
                                    I have not come across Dr. Subramaniaum Swamy before but he is a very eloquent speaker, has researched his subject well and comes over very convincing.
It is a pity they (leadership quality people) all tend to push their society rather than the fairness platform. 
Much that I admire his command of investigative prowess - I wonder if he would do justice as a leader of a big and diverse country as India?
 I also saw his videos on Christian and Islam roots in media of India - that is scary too.
Could this be the result of minority bashing by the Hindu's while the big guys get their foot hold in the land? (Saying is fiddling while Rome burns)
I recall similar history of the Muslims coming to India (about 1000AD) and - they found no opposition (basically Hindus of fragmented India) and they (Muslims) carried on taking over till Sikhism started to check their advances.
The Sikhism thrust was based on fairness not general and mass society values.
The link below is also very interesting for the value of Indians in other parts of the world interjecting fairness and reality into an otherwise disorganised and spineless mass.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_1eXP-iDLc&feature=related


----------

